# Unplanned litter



## trouble (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't know anything about socializing new born puppies and my female just had 6.

When should I begin offering them food?

When can I take them outside?

When can I take them out in public?

When can I take mom to work with me again?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

trouble said:


> I don't know anything about socializing new born puppies and my female just had 6. Keep your dam and pups in a quiet part of your home and reduce stress on the bitch as much as possible. She has performed a huge job and feeding and caring for the pups will require lots of good food, lack of unnecessary distractions, and kindness from you. The puppies do not require any outside, strangers etc., until they are 3 weeks old and above. Keep other dogs away.
> 
> When should I begin offering them food? If they are gaining weight good, you can wait until the pups are around four weeks old.
> 
> ...


Hope everything goes ok.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Breeding, Whelping, and Rearing Puppies

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...194-puppies-raising-happy-healthy-litter.html

Newborn Puppies....Care of the Newborn puppy

How To Raise A Litter Of Puppies

Raising Pups with Great Temperament


----------



## trouble (Oct 29, 2005)

Thank you selzer and MaggieRoseLee. Quinnsmom, one of them will be neutered before the next heat cycle.
And thanks to all 3 of you for not telling me how stupid I am. I never left them alone unattended, I just never knew how strong the sex drive can be.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sending you a PM


----------

